# elbow macaroni = κοφτό μακαρονάκι, "κοράλλι"



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Πώς στο καλό μεταφράζονται αυτά τα μακαρονάκια; Πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι κάτι με αγκώνες στο διαδίκτυο;

The most common tube pasta shape. It is a narrow tube with a semicircular curved shape. There are several sizes available for use in a variety of dishes including soups, salads, and casseroles. 
http://www.recipetips.com/glossary-term/t--34983/elbow-macaroni.asp


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2010)

Προφανώς θα έψαξες σε ελληνικές εταιρείες και θα είδες ότι η Μίσκο, π.χ., δεν το έχει.
Αυτοί εδώ το έχουν και το λένε "κοφτό Αμερικής".


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Κοφτό μακαρονάκι το ακούω από τη γιαγιά ως τη μάνα μου... 

Μια Πατρινιά που έκανα στενή παρέα κάποτε ;) και μου μαγείρευε κιόλας... έλεγε πως μου φτιάχνει χταποδάκι με μακαροντσίνι... και ήταν και πεντανόστιμο!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2010)

Ναι, μόνο που το κοφτό είναι αυτό που δεν έχει καμπύλες. Αν κάποιος θέλει σώνει και καλά να διακρίνει μεταξύ των δύο, πρέπει να υπάρχει διαφορετική ονομασία.






_26 
ΚΟΦΤΟ ΨΙΛΟ

_ 




_27 
ΚΟΦΤΟ ΧΟΝΔΡΟ

_




_28 
ΚΟΦΤΟ ΑΜΕΡ.ΨΙΛΟ 


_ 




_29 
ΚΟΦΤΟ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗΣ

_*Edit: Δυστυχώς δεν εμφανίζονται πια ούτε οι φωτογραφίες των ζυμαρικών Κορώνα, αλλά ούτε ο ίδιος ο ιστότοπος www.korona.gr, που βγάζει το μήνυμα This account has been suspended. **Έκλεισαν κι αυτοί άραγε ή πάνε για κλείσιμο;** Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, η εταιρεία έχει από καιρό πτωχεύσει, και μάλλον συμπτωματικά πέτυχα ανοιχτό τον ιστότοπο λίγες μέρες πριν κλείσει οριστικά.*_

_


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Συμφωνώ, Άλεξ! Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο... 

Μόνο που δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως αν το γράψει ο Νίκελ "κοφτό Αμερικής" στη μετάφρασή του (αν πρόκειται για μετάφραση) θα το καταλάβουν οι αναγνώστες ότι πρόκειται για το μακαρόνι-γαριδάκι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Δεν μας περιορίζει ποτέ η μετάφραση του ενός. Εγώ δεν είχα ανάγκη τον όρο, είχα ήδη βολέψει τη μετάφρασή μου με μια απλή περιγραφή. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 18, 2010)

Ωραίο το μακαρόνι-γαριδάκι! 

"κοφτό μακαρόνι-γαριδάκι" για απόλυτη σαφήνεια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2010)

Καλά, δεν σκέφτηκε κανείς να το πει κοφτό γαριδ(ακομακαρ)όνι;  (Το μακαριδάκι αποκλείεται, θα νομίζουν ότι είναι κάτι κρητικό...)


----------



## StellaP (Nov 18, 2010)

Δυστυχώς όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει ελληνική ονομασία για το elbow macaroni αλλά δεν βρίσκεται παρά σπανίως στην ελληνική αγορά γιατί δεν είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο. Κυρίως το χρησιμοποιούν οι Αμερικανίδες νοικοκυρές που μαγειρεύουν mac and cheese. ΄Ομως μπορεί κανείς να το βρει σε καταστήματα τύπου Lidl ή Aldi (τώρα πια όχι) και είναι εισαγωγής. Πάντως κάποια ελληνική φίρμα- δεν θυμάμαι ποια- το μικρότερο μέγεθος το ονομάζει κοραλλάκι.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Μ' αρέσει όταν μιλάμε επιστημονικά για τα μακαρονάκια... 

Είσαι σίγουρη, Στέλλα, ότι το κοραλλάκι είναι αυτό και όχι το Κοχυλάκι (μοιάζει με αχιβάδα) που λένε άλλες εταιρείες; 

Καμπανούλες, λειριά, πεταλούδες κλπ είναι άλλες ονομασίες διαφόρων ειδών μακαρονιού που θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον ίσως να δούμε πώς τις λένε στα αγγλικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Όχι, έχει δίκιο η StellaP. Έκανα αυτοψία στο ντουλάπι μου και είναι ακριβώς το elbow μακαρόνι σε μικρότερο μέγεθος και λέγεται όντως κοραλλάκι. Η εταιρεία είναι αυτή με το συμπαθητικό αεκτζίδικο έντομο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Η εταιρεία είναι αυτή με το συμπαθητικό αεκτζίδικο έντομο.


http://www.melissa.gr/brands/melissa/short-pasta/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Η εταιρεία είναι αυτή με το συμπαθητικό αεκτζίδικο έντομο.


Να μη μείνουμε όμως με την απορία πώς συνδέεται η μέλισσα με την ΑΕΚ...:)


----------



## StellaP (Nov 18, 2010)

Από τις εικόνες της Μέλισσας μάλλον το Κοράλλι μοιάζει με το μακαρόνι μας και υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι σχετικά νέο προϊόν γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Πάντως δεν είναι είδος ζυμαρικού όπως π.χ. το σπαγγέτι ή το κριθαράκι αλλά μάλλον ειδική ονομασία της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας( όπως π.χ. και το πεπονάκι).
Άρα πάλι δεν απαντάται η ερώτηση του Νίκελ για το elbow macaroni.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Αγκωνομακαρονάκι και ξεμπερδεύεις... 

Και ντόκτορ, κιτρινόμαυρα φοράνε και οι δύο...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να μη μείνουμε όμως με την απορία πώς συνδέεται η μέλισσα με την ΑΕΚ...:)



Έλα, βρε, αυτό και εγώ η άμπαλη το κατάλαβα...
(ή νομίζω, τουλάχιστον!)


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Καλά, το πήρα το μήνυμα. Ξέρω τι ερωτήσεις θα βάζω στο εξής για να μαζεύω πολλές απαντήσεις. Τέρμα οι κοινωνικές επιστήμες. :)



azimuthios said:


> Καμπανούλες, λειριά, πεταλούδες κλπ είναι άλλες ονομασίες διαφόρων ειδών μακαρονιού που θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον ίσως να δούμε πώς τις λένε στα αγγλικά.


Το 'χω απωθημένο: έναν κατάλογο με τα μακαρόνια και τα ονόματά τους στα ιταλικά, τα αγγλικά και τα ελληνικά, με φωτογραφίες δίπλα...


----------



## StellaP (Nov 18, 2010)

Καλά, βγάλε εσύ τον κατάλογο με τα μακαρόνια και εγώ θα σου δώσω και από μία συνταγή για το καθένα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Στα ιταλικά είναι εύκολο. Πολλές συσκευασίες το λένε πάνω. Farfalle, Fussili, Gnocchi, κλπ. 

Στα αγγλικά, ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα. Γι' αυτό το πρότεινα άλλωστε. :)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2010)

Το σχετικό άρθρο της Wiki είναι χορταστικό πάντως! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Έλα, βρε, αυτό και εγώ η άμπαλη το κατάλαβα...










Άσε, γίναμε...






(από εδώ)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλά, το πήρα το μήνυμα. Ξέρω τι ερωτήσεις θα βάζω στο εξής για να μαζεύω πολλές απαντήσεις. Τέρμα οι κοινωνικές επιστήμες. :)


Μα, ακόμα κι αν δεν μαζέψεις πολλές απαντήσεις, τα θέματα μαγειρικής είναι πάντα ανάμεσα στα δημοφιλέστερα (ο αριθμός εμφανίσεων με σημερινά δεδομένα): :)


thread|views
κριθαράκι = orzo (στο φαΐ) / stye, sty (στο μάτι)
|1340
τραχανάς = trahana
|1352
παραπούλια
|2072
ξινόγαλα, βουτυρόγαλα = buttermilk
|2086


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 18, 2010)

Πάντως και εγώ κοράλλι ή κοραλλάκι το ξέρω εδώ και χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)

paraskevi said:


> Πάντως και εγώ κοράλλι ή κοραλλάκι το ξέρω εδώ και χρόνια.


 
+1. 

Και μάλιστα από το γένος των Ακροπόρων. Εκτός αν τα πούμε κυρτοδίοπα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Δρα, γιατί τον στεναχωρήσαμε!

Τρέιλερ-παρωδία της ταινίας "300" με ήρωες τη Μάγια μέλισσα (Die biene Maja) και την παρέα της!
(χαζούλι, αλλά σε πάει πίσω!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Δρα, γιατί τον στεναχωρήσαμε!


Να είσαι καλά :) (και στα υπόψη ότι μου περνάει γρήγορα...)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 18, 2010)

Και γω κοραλλάκι το ξέρω.
(απίθανο το βιντεάκι...)


----------



## EleniD (Nov 19, 2010)

Κυκλοφορεί κι απ' τη Μίσκο (μόλις διάβασα "κοραλάκι" μου ήρθε η εικόνα - το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ για εύκολη "μακαρονάδα" με τυρί που τρώνε τα παιδιά με το κουτάλι). Αντιγράφω απ' τη σελίδα της εταιρίας: 

Κοραλάκι 

Είναι το µακαρονάκι µε το καµπυλωτό σχήµα, εξίσου αγαπητό στις καρδιές όλων όσων το έχουν δοκιµάσει! Έχει τρύπα µε µικρή διάµετρο στο εσωτερικό του. Ταιριάζει ιδαίτερα σε πιάτα µε σάλτσα αλλά ακόµη και σε σούπες. Ανακαλύψτε την κοραλένια αίσθηση στο στόµα συνοδεύοντάς το µε κρεατικά, κιµά, λαχανικά ή όποια άλλη συνταγή προτιµάτε!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

Ας βάλω και τη φωτογραφία, για να δικαιολογήσω τον τίτλο "κοράλλι".


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2017)

Παρδόν, θα φάτε εδώ; Έχω φτιάξει ένα μακαρονάκι κοπτόν, νέκταρ!


----------

